# Free patterns



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I found this site by accident, I thought I'd pass it along. Hope you find something you like.

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Good site. Thanks.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,some beautiful patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

christiliz said:


> I found this site by accident, I thought I'd pass it along. Hope you find something you like.
> 
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


Many thanks I've found some lovely baby and children patterns


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Some lovely patterns on this site, will definitely use this site.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

So many fabulous patterns to choose from!!!!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this site. There are so many patterns that there must be something for everyone.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice! Thank you.


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

wonderful- thanks


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks bookmarked for later :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

many thanks!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Lots and lots to look at! Thank you!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great site - Thanx


----------



## Perri (Sep 28, 2012)

I found some great projects. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great patterns thanks.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link and yes I did find something I liked.

So many lovely projects to choose from.


----------

